# transfert mac sur tv



## marmardo (16 Septembre 2011)

bonjour je voudrait savoir comment reproduire mon écran du mac sur ma tv avec apple tv le tout sans fil . est çe possible ?


----------



## thebustre (18 Septembre 2011)

non
avec jailbreak je ne sais pas


----------



## marmardo (18 Septembre 2011)

merci bien . QUEL MOYEN YA TIL POUR REPRODUIRE LECRAN DE SON MAC SUR LA TV ? SANS FIL PAR EX


----------



## thebustre (18 Septembre 2011)

sans fil je ne sais pas
avec fil c'est évident, tu relies la sortie vidéo de ton Mac à ta TV :rateau:


----------

